# Star Wars - The Old Republic Strange Graphics Issue



## Majingbu (May 28, 2009)

Hey all,

So recently I started playing The Old Republic and upon reaching Tatooine, I notice a strange graphics issue that seems to only occur in certain areas. I've enclosed some screenshots, because previous efforts to describe the phenomenon have been met with confusion or requests for further clarification. I've attempted to update my graphics drivers and my system states I've got the latest installed already. 

Below are my relevant system specs

Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-EX58-UD4P LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel

Vid Card: EVGA 896-P3-1170-AR GeForce GTX 275 896MB 448-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

RAM: CORSAIR XMS3 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model TR3X6G1600C8 G

OS: Windows Vista 64

Processor: Intel Core i7-920 Bloomfield 2.66GHz LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Processor BX80601920

Power Supply: CORSAIR Enthusiast Series CMPSU-850TX 850W ATX12V v2.2 / EPS12V v2.91 SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC

The last time I experienced this graphic anomaly was years ago when I played Final Fantasy XI. I'm not sure if it's just a bug BioWare needs to hammer out, or if I've got a setting wrong (I've included my current graphics settings screenshot as well). Either way, the phenomenon is annoying as all get out and I'm at wits end on how to fix it. Any assistance is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!

Screenshots of Graphics Issue Follow:





































Thanks again. 

--Bu


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have the game patches installed?
LucasArts.com | Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic

All other games play ok?


----------



## Majingbu (May 28, 2009)

Just to clarify, this isn't "Knights of the Old Republic," the game from several years ago. This is the new MMO that came out just a few days ago. The link you included was for the old, single player game. 

As an MMO, the patches are applied automatically, so I'm assuming everything is the most up-to-date it can be. As far as I've seen, all other games play all right. This is the first game I've really noticed this graphical error in. I'll play some other games here in a bit and see if I get strange events like this. 

After goofing around with the in-game graphics settings, I wasn't able to eliminate the graphics glitches. The installation I'm running is the pre-release early access download from Star Wars: The Old Republic, not the packaged DVD's. Could this be as simple as a file corruption somewhere that just requires a reinstall? 

--Bu


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

File corruption is a possibility, as is the game having unpatched bug yet.


----------



## Majingbu (May 28, 2009)

Well, I reinstalled off the discs and I still get the graphic errors. It seems, so far, to only occur at the locale you can see in those screenshots. I run around in that area and those streaks of bright color flicker and flash all around me. But when I go to other places, the issue seems to either diminish significantly or disappear altogether.

You don't think it's a hardware issue, based off the specs I posted? I just want to be sure it's not hardware going tango uniform. Thanks again for all your help! 

--Bu


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I doubt it it's hardware if your not seeing it other games.


----------

